# Sears exclusive afx set Question



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Does anyone know what cars came with the Sears set?
Any pics available of the box art?

I have 2 chassis from the set (nonmag w/ front weights) that I would like to put the correct bodies on. :thumbsup: 

Thanks, guys!


----------



## Rawafx (Jul 20, 1999)

There was an exclusive four lane Sears set on EBAY that ended yesterday. Four of the cars included had the chassis weights and the stickers on the bodies. Did anyone "save" that auction??? 

Bob Weichbrodt
"Rawafx"
W-S, NC


----------



## Jimmy49098 (Jan 5, 2006)

The Sears exclusive super traction cars had a sticker on them that said "super traction" on them, one was a blue nomad, not sure of any others, hopefully somebody has a list. J


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

Wasn't there more than one Sears exclusive set available? I thought some Penske stickered cars came in a 2 lane Sears set - got a #43 Charger from one, and I think a Matador.


----------



## mr_aurora (Oct 18, 2005)

*post a picture of the chassis with weights please.*

Hi, I like the lineart boxes and the stickers make the cars unique. I am looking for a few if anyone wants to sell/trade. Please post a pix of the chassis weight. -Bob


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

I actually wound up with several super traction cars,orange nomad,blue nomad and baja pickup.
DRAGjet


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

hey Chris.... yu have to clean out your inbox. I can;t send you a message, it tells me yout storage is overloaded


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

All cleaned out.


----------



## zanza (Sep 23, 2005)

Sears chassis





Penske Sears box


----------



## Jimmy49098 (Jan 5, 2006)

There are 2 different styles of the weights, look pretty similar, Ive even put them in magnatractions, one seems to work better in magnatractions because of fron axle clearance, I've put them in a few chassis, they seem to help, might be good for drag cars, J


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Thanks for everyones input. (and for the pics, Zanza)
Those are the very same chassis that I picked up in an afx lot a couple weeks back.
There was also Datsun P'up(missing rollbar) bod and a pink nomad (perfect)bod in the heard of bods that came with the mess. (Mess = 11 mag and non mag cars all disassembled and jumbled up.)
Iv'e added a few brushes, tyres and shoes so far and have built 4 non-mag and 3 mag chassis so far. Strong runners, all. :thumbsup:

I was just hoping that the bods to those chassis were in that lot, hey. Gotta put them where they belong! (Bob Beers book has been very helpful in this!)


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

I have sh$tloads of those bodies,thank goodness for a hobbyshop,warranty center buyout!!!
DRAGjet


----------



## mr_aurora (Oct 18, 2005)

*weighted chassis look different*

Now mine look different but it might be they can be put in upside down. Zanza, try flipping yours over and see if they fit. The CG (center of gravity) should be lower anyway. I have a few as non mag AFX's. Chris, email me with a sample of what you have in bodies with supertraction decals. [email protected] -thanks, Bob Beers


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

I believe there was several Sears sets available. Montgomery Wards and J.C. Pennys had them also. Some if not all are possibley listed in Bob Beer's book.
Randy.


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

They can be flipped over and still work.I will try and dig some out of the storage unit to show you Bob.
DRAGjet


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

By the way,the front weight just got the rear loose quick,even faster with those crappy foam tires.
DRAGjet


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

I just found 3 white and blue camaros that are also super traction,and a roadrunner.
DRAGjet


----------



## zanza (Sep 23, 2005)

The pic I have used to describe was not of my chassis, but one that sold on the Bay recently (as was the Penske Sears set)...

Anyway, I just checked my one and only Sears chassis, and apparently its weight is in the same position like the one I show before.

Tried to flip it too, but you can't because of its notches. And by the way it reside under the the yellow/orange Plym but, it hasn't the Sears stickers (or even residue), in case some could think this was a Sears car for sure...


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

That is not a 100% sears chassis,the guide flag was 1 sided and square,and the front magnet was drab green.Not to mention the rear silicones.
DRAGjet







zanza said:


> The pic I have used to describe was not of my chassis, but one that sold on the Bay recently (as was the Penske Sears set)...
> 
> Anyway, I just checked my one and only Sears chassis, and apparently its weight is in the same position like the one I show before.
> 
> Tried to flip it too, but you can't because of its notches. And by the way it reside under the the yellow/orange Plym but, it hasn't the Sears stickers (or even residue), in case some could think this was a Sears car for sure...


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

*100% Sears.*

Here ya go! :thumbsup:


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

I have one of those chassis.... I didn;t realize it was a rare version though


cool!


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

I hesitate to call it rare Jim,I would say more of a cool piece of Auroramobilia :thumbsup: 





videojimmy said:


> I have one of those chassis.... I didn;t realize it was a rare version though
> 
> 
> cool!


----------



## zanza (Sep 23, 2005)

Dragula said:


> That is not a 100% sears chassis,the guide flag was 1 sided and square,and the front magnet was drab green.Not to mention the rear silicones.
> DRAGjet


Thanks for the tip about the magnets.... the tires ahem I prefer to run my car than let it aside with dry rotten tires 

So the ones that Daveshobby is currently selling on the Bay are not genuine Sears if I follow your lesson (my first picture of the pair of supposedly Sears chassis...) ?


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

I agree with you on the silicones!I have a custom only one maker private tire/rim combo that is kick butt,and never slips on the dragstrip!
DRAGjet




zanza said:


> Thanks for the tip about the magnets.... the tires ahem I prefer to run my car than let it aside with dry rotten tires
> 
> So the ones that Daveshobby is currently selling on the Bay are not genuine Sears if I follow your lesson (my first picture of the pair of supposedly Sears chassis...) ?


----------

